# Sinker Cypress Mesa



## Rkent (Aug 2, 2012)

Finished this one up last night.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks good. The Finish is glowing. CA? Fit seems to be spot on. I think I see some sanding marks towards the nib. That is were sanding w/ the grain after each grit helps. Another thing that can help is to make a final pass with the skew so you can start sanding at a higher grit. A soft wood like cypress can really be cut up by some 150. Wait, one more, when you pull your new paper if you rub it on another piece to knock down any rough edges it will help it to be less aggressive.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 3, 2012)

Just a thought. A final turning with a sharp skew, will allow you to start sanding with 220 grit or finer. On harder woods, I have been tempted to apply the finish after the skew with no sanding. I dull the tip of my skew with a couple of passes over a wet stone so that it doesn't grab and explode the blank.


----------

